# green crack i need help plzz!!



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Mar 27, 2015)

Ok fellas I got one for you. I got two green crack that I've been vegging for a month now. 
First used roots organic grow then switch to
General hydroponics 3 part series for the last 10 days. 
I have an Mars hydro II 900 watts just to veg for now (experimenting). I first had em under t5 for a couple of weeks then a 250watt hps before the leds.
Been checking the ph which was way off at first (7.7) then I've gotten it down for a while now but I have to do adjustments everyday to bring the ph down. Now I have two critical kush in there as well as two others and they seem to be getting better and actually looking their best. Not sure what to think of it. Any help will be appreciated. 

View attachment IMAG0571.jpg


View attachment IMAG0570.jpg


View attachment IMAG0573.jpg


View attachment IMAG0572.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2015)

They look burned up to me.To much heat or Ferts. Are you watering good?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 27, 2015)

You switched up from organic nutes to synthetic nutes kind of in the middle of things.  I do not know if this could be an issue, but it might be.  

How much of each of the 3 parts are you feeding them--your ppms?  What is your pH?  Are you adding cal-mag?  I find that I need it when using the GH 3 part.  I do have some concern with the plants being that crowded and in the small rockwool.  Are you running the rockwool as an ebb and flow?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2015)

How close is your light? You might pull it up farther till you get this sorted out.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 27, 2015)

Typically when pH begins to drift quickly in either direction, it means that either they have used up the "available" nutrients in the solution, or they are drinking a lot of water and that is throwing the concentrations way high which is then changing the pH. I run hydro and have a system which holds about 35-40gal of solution. When the solution is fresh, it takes about 4-5 days for the pH to drift out far enough that I have to readjust. But after each adjustment of the pH (and the addition of fresh water when they drink a lot), I find that the pH drifts out of range faster and faster each time. When the pH swings out of range within 24hrs of adjustment, then the nutrients are depleted. 

I don't let mine go that long before I drain and refill with fresh solution. Generally 2 weeks works best so that I am not wasting pH adjuster to get a small amount of nutes. It looks to me that your plants have been kept way too warm and/or dry and they are drinking up the water which is throwing off the pH. I like to experiment myself but it is not good at all to do changes mid phase if you can help it. If you want to experiment with different things and don't have the room to do different methods on separate sets of plants, then you should try one thing for one grow and then try something else on the next grow. Trying multiple things within the same grow leads to the problems that you are seeing. I know this because my Bro used to do the same thing with his, and it screwed up his plants and yields every time he did it.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Mar 27, 2015)

Hush thanks so much for that in-depth info. I really think you be on to something. I def done a few different experiments and it's got me going a lil crazy.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks Hushpuppy, I was going to say the nute solution was too weak and the plants look heat stressed, but you covered it in far better detail than I could.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey hemp goddess. Thanks for your input as well. Well needed. To answer your question I have the mars hydro II at around 12inches away from da gurls. At the present moment I am not using ebb n flo. Been using the drip system and it's pretty much all I known since I started growing, but I seriously think about switching because I'm dealing wit so many strains where before I would have one type of strain which made it easier for me to figure out if any problems  occurred. Now I have two strains that are fine and another two strains are not. Also I have not used calmag as I would do in flower. So u recommend I use some during grow? Also I have 5 plants on a 2x4 tray. I usually have 6 on that tray. Then I have a DWC bucket in da front. Thanks again Hemp goddess and rosebud and hush puppy.


----------



## MR1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Johnny, I have the same light, I have mine around 24 to 30 inches from the top of plants, 12 inches  is too close.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Mar 27, 2015)

U da man MR1. ImA bring it up fosure. Thanks.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 30, 2015)

To your calmag question; I use it throughout my grow as I find that it works well to use it with certain mediums such as coco coir. You may need it in the rockwool cubes as well depending on the nutrients and water you have. You have to be careful using calcium additives unless you know the water(and nute brand) has little to no calcium in it. Most of the commercial nute brands have little calcium or magnesium in them because it tends to interact with the other nutrients and bind them up where they are no longer available to the plants. 

However, your water can have significant amounts of calcium in it depending on where it comes from. If you have well water, you should have it tested. Just look up agricultural extensions in your area as they can test it for you, or you can look up commercial water testing companies and they will have you send them a sample to test. It isn't expensive to have it tested, and it will save you a lot of grief. If you are on "city" water or water that has been treated then you can contact the water company in your area and they can give you the results of their water testing as they are required by law to test the water periodically.

I don't know the LED stuff enough to comment on it but it appears that the plants are under a lot of heat or light intensity stress. That combined with water/nutrient dysfunction is causing multiple issues. One problem that I see a lot is when people combine "organic" nutrients with "synthetic" nutrients. You didn't intentionally combine the 2 but I suspect that when you switched nutes, you didn't flush out the system and/or the rockwool cubes. That creates leftovers that can complicate things. Anytime you have situations like that, it helps to flush out the whole system and medium with straight, fresh water for a couple hours to remove the leftovers. 

I personally do not like using rockwool cubes but if you want to continue to use them, I would recommend that you buy the rockwool "slabs" to go beneath the smaller cubes that you have your plant in currently. This gives the plants' roots much more room to grow and spread out, which will help the plants in many ways. Another important thing to remember with RW medium, before using it, you should presoak it in water that is adjusted to 5.8pH as I believe RW has a high pH initially.


----------



## next (Apr 1, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Johnny, I have the same light, I have mine around 24 to 30 inches from the top of plants, 12 inches  is too close.



:yeahthat:

General rule with HID lighting is to use your hand, but with LED's you can't feel the "light", I think most of use run our LED's too close when we first get them, then our plants wilt, and we learn our lesson.
I also 2nd THG about the pre-soaking of the RW, that is a must.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2015)

Me no Likey RW. Reminds me of Insulation. Makes me itch just looking at it.


----------



## rickyjack9 (May 24, 2015)

rockwool works ok if u don't overwater. cloning in rapid rooters works well for me. when I was young I tried rockwool and most plants died due to rot or ?


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (May 24, 2015)

Thanks Rick I agree. Please explain more on rapid rooters.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 24, 2015)

rickyjack9 said:


> rockwool works ok if u don't overwater. cloning in rapid rooters works well for me. when I was young I tried rockwool and most plants died due to rot or ?


 
LOL--I am like you.  Somehow, no matter how little it seems like I water them, I think they stay too soggy.  I also have never had any luck using them.  I am also a rapid rooter fan.  Johnny--here is a link:  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/General-Hydroponics-Rapid-Rooter-Replacement/dp/B0002IU8K2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1432484912&sr=8-1&keywords=rapid+rooters[/ame]


----------

